# The Trip To The Vet By Morla



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It was a nice cool day, and i was so excited because my mom said we were bringing my cockatiel to the vet! We went to Petsmart to get a travel cage for her would be comfortable. After that, we went home. When we got home, i got my socks on, opened up the cage, and reached to pick her up and put her in the travel cage. It was really hard to get a good hold of her but once i did, i quickly put her in. When we arived at the vet, we got out and outside the entrance there was the biggest cage i have ever with an African Grey and a Cockatoo! It was so cool! Went we went inside, we checked in and my cockatiel was wanting out and hissing. I was sitting down, cage in my lap while i looked around the awesome room. Nick nacks were everywhere, and frames on the wall. We waited for a little while until an assistant vet named Rebecca, showed oursleves to our room. I set the cage on the vet table. She was asking us a bunch of questions, and we told her about Sunny, the bird breeder Paul, and about the 30 birds that had died in one day. She was very interested in what we were saying. When she opened the cage, my cockatiel got out and flew all around the room. Rebeca simply picked her up and stoked her head. I was amazed. Then the doctor came in. We told her the same thing we had told Rebeca, and she started checking my bird. She said this bird is very skinny. She weighed her and she weighed 60 grams. They said she was supposed to weigh 90. The vet also herd a clicking noise in her right lung. She said the may be clymitia. I was shocked. My cockatiel was screaming when they were drawing her blood. I have never herd a bird scream so hard in my whole life. I felt sad, Sad for what she was going through. The vet had to leave and take some tests of what she had. The clymitia results would take 10 days though but the normal tests would take only 5 mintues. Those were the longest 5 minutes ever. I stared at my poor little girl, feeling sorry for her. All these things were racing in my mind, "Will she be ok?" "Does she have clymitia?" "I want her to be ok."

For an eternity later, the vet came back. "She has SpyroKeets." she said. I was going to say "Whats that!" But my mom beat me to it. The vet said it like lock jaw, where they can't open up there beaks and starve to DEATH. I froze, my face went pale. Again my mom beat me to it, "Can it be cured?"

The vet said, "It can definatly be cured, with antibiotics." Once she said that, i flushed with hope! I knew that was a chance! And my bird might live! The vet demonstrated of how to give the medicine, and by then i was happy! We have to give her the medicine twice a day. The vet cliped her wings and put her back in the cage. When we left, i was just hoping that she doesn't have any other sicknesses and definatly not clymitia. I put her back in her home, when we got home. She is going to take it easy for awhile. Her cage it going to be covered a little bit during the day. She is going to get better. I hope.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well there you go!  You are being an awesome bird mom. Now that you have brought your sweetie to the Vet and you guys are under treatment, you are on the right track. Just think if you hadn't of gotten this little one. You just basically rescued a bird Morla!  The fate of this little one surely would not have been good had you not taken it. Isn't that interesting about your dream.. and then you find out she is extremely underweight? I will be thinking of you guys.. best of luck on the medicine! We'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you on the other test results as well. What did she suggest you do as far as putting weight on your baby?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Good job for taking her to the vet Morla!!! I wish your bird a speedy recovery with her antibiotics

At least now you can let Paul the breeder know that his birds might have Spirochetosis so that he has a chance to help his flock so he wont lose anymore birds!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad you took her to the vet hun ! And it sounds like a good one at that . Wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey thanks! This makes me feel good! I love my birdy so much! The only stuff we need to do is give her the medicine, have her weigh more, and have her stress level low the next 10 days!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job, morla! It sounds like this bird really needed vet care. Did you ever get a gram scale? If not, this would be a really good time to get one. Youll want to be sure your bird isn't losing any more weight.


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

Great job saving your baby! I hope she has a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope she has a speedy recovery too! We have not gotten a gram scale yet, but i will try to!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Good for you Morla!! Glad you know what's going on! Hopefully its not psittacosis....
Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did the vet recommend anything to feed her to help her gain weight? Or just the meds?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! Sorry. I forgot to tell you guys. The vet said to have her gain weight is to buy pellets. She recommended organic, and the Harrisons kind. She is so skinny, your could see her chest bone! What's psittacosis?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

chlaumidiosis/psittacosis its the same thing

vets may be trying to sell the pellets...

best foods to bulk up a tiel are cooked pastas and cooked rice

she should be fed seeds, pellets, veggies, and pastas and rice (must be cooked)

so yes, buy pellets too but still give seed and give other foods too. she needs variety, that is best, a pellet only diet can damage the kidneys as it is too much protein.

so feed her a good balance of foods.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It would be excellent if you could get her to eat Harrison's high potency pellets. They are made for birds that are underweight and recovering from medical problems. The 'fine' size would probably be best for a tiel. The only problem with this is that not all birds convert to pellets easily, and you want to make sure she doesn't eat even less because of the change in foods. To prevent this, I'd suggest offering pellets in a separate bowl, and making sur she still has unlimited access to seeds and spray millet. You can actually try offering her a variety of things to eat at all times, especially since she needs to gain weight.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok! I will try that as soon as i get the pellets! Thanks!


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck with the results. Icant believe that a breeder would lose 30 birds and not investigate and find out the problem and sell birds to boot! I'm glad you can treat your beautiful bird. my baby is so small I can see her breast bone. it is awful. everything crossed for you.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad to hear she went to the vets and i hope she gets better


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I named her Daisy finally! My mom was really mad with the breeder though.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Daisy is a cute name! We're all keeping our talons crossed here for you too!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you! That makes me feel so much better. She has just been so flufed up lately.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you know the name of the antibiotic she's on? Usually they work pretty quickly. Birds have very fast metabolisms, so when they're sick, they can get worse very quickly. But, when you get them the right vet care, they can also get better very quickly! Daisy is a great name, and I bet she'll be healthy in no time.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It's called like basil or something. They said that it should definatly cure the spyrokeets, and will heal any there sicknesses that she might have.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

morla said:


> It's called like basil or something. They said that it should definatly cure the spyrokeets, and will heal any there sicknesses that she might have.


Baytril, probably? Baytril is a very good med, and seems to start making them feel better within about 48 hours. I'm currently using it for the third time in a couple months.


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm glad you got the problem solved, you all have acess to great vets! I lost 3 birds because of the same disiase  they were very young and just came from the breeder, and died in less than a week :/


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, im sorry. My first cockatiel, Sunny died 2 weeks after i got her and later i then got Daisy. Daisy is getting better! Just right now i heard her make a chirp!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope to see more pics of daisy


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

morla said:


> Just right now i heard her make a chirp!


That's a great sign! You're doing such a good job with her.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I am so glad you found out what was wrong with her, you may have also saved a whole other flock of birds in the process too if the breeder responds to your report and gets his birds on Baytril. Sunny would have been proud of you.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I am curious just what can be done as far as the other breeder goes. I know that in our state, in order to sell exotic birds there is a licensing/registration process with either the state or the FDA. Each state must vary on this as well as each country. I just wonder what can be done about the breeder if he still fails to treat his flock after being told of the illness and continues to sell his birds. Thoughts?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I imagine he could be reported for animal neglect/abuse, since there is now an established need for medical attention in his flock. I'm pretty sure regardless of state, it's illegal to refuse veterinary care to a sick animal.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad to hear little Daisy is going to be okay! Keep us posted!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She has been doing great! Just yesterday she was chirping really loud and wanting out of the cage! I let her out just to see what she would do sense her wings were cliped. She just kinda walked around and hissed. She has also eaten a lot too! She eats almost everything i give her in the bowl!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Mentha said:


> I am so glad you found out what was wrong with her, you may have also saved a whole other flock of birds in the process too if the breeder responds to your report and gets his birds on Baytril. Sunny would have been proud of you.


Woah! That makes me feel good! Thanks! My mom called the breeder to tell him, but he didn't answer and she left a message. He hasn't called back, but i hope he just does something about his birds! Maybe he doesn't care. He said its just a hobby to breed birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no offense morla, but he sounds like a backyard breeder. if he cared, he wouldnt sell unweaned babies, he would be more worried about why he lost 30 birds. to me it sounds like he just wants money off of his poor birds. im glad you got daisy from him, and even sunny in a way. at least sunny was loved in her last weeks. now daisy has a chance and shes not going to be sick anymore.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya. He is not a good breeder. When we told him Sunny died he just said oh well. When he said 30 of his birds died he didn't seem sad. When we were at the bird store and we told the gal about Daisy she quickly said "Oh my gosh! Was it one of mine?" And we said no it was a breeders. And she said "Phew, thank goodness." Thats a person that cares!" I want to go to that store again because it awesome! They has a nursery with a bunch of baby birds! There was like 10 baby cockatiel, 8 baby mawccas, and 1 baby african grey! It would be cool to work there!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah not all breeders are good. a good breeder will care about their birds. it does sound to him as theyre just money to him, which is very sad 

but at least you know now and you can find a better breeder out there if you ever needed to in the future


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya! I am just glad i got to be with Sunny for a little bit and that i saved Daisy! They are both very good birds! Even though Daisy hisses at me!


----------

